# PLEASE READ! 9 YEAR OLD WITH YEARS OF PAIN



## 16174 (Mar 8, 2007)

I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE KNOWS OF BLOOD TEST FOR INFLAMATORY BOWEL DISEASE COULD BE NEGATIVE AND STILL HAVE DISEASE? MY 9 YEAR HAS HAD YEARS OF ABDOMINAL PAIN AND DIAREAHA. IT COMES AND GOES. I TOOK HER OFF MILK WHICH HELPED A LITTLE. I TOOK HER TO THE DOCTOR 1 AND 1/2 YEARS AGO AND THEY TOOK BLOOD TEST. THEY SAID WOULD CALL IF THEY FOUND SOMETHING. NEVER CALLED. THE DOCTOR SAID IT MIGHT BE STRESS. MY DAUGHTER IS VERY SMALL FOR HER AGE AND JUST RECENTLY STARTED COMPLAINING OF JOINT PAIN. I TOOK HER TO NEW DOCTOR TODAY AND GOT BLOOD TEST AGAIN. JUST WONDERING IF IT COMES BACK SHOULD I ASK TO BE REFEREED TO GI DOCTOR FOR OTHER TESTS?THE PAIN IS STARTING TO REALLY EFFECT HER LIFE AND I FEEL THAT THERE IS REALLY SOME KIND OF PROBLEM.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Functional problems (which have normal blood tests) can be as painful as inflamatory bowel problems.If she is in that much pain it probably makes sense to see a pediatric GI doctor.K.


----------



## 14152 (Feb 11, 2007)

Have they tested for Celiac disease? This can cause the abdominal pain and diareaha as well as joint pain and "failure to thrive".


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello,Do have her seen by a gastroenterologist to make sure there is nothing going on. If she is diagnosed with functional abdominal pain and/or IBS, then there is a treatment that may be helpful that will be available very soon specifially for children your child's age.PM me if you wish more information, but by all means have her checked out by a pediatric GI. I do hope you find some answers for your little one. It is so hard to see them suffer so....


----------

